# Advice on IGF-1 worth it? or waste money



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

I need advice guys on if you think using Igf-1 is worth it or not

So after training with a guy all last year who has packed on serious size in a very short space time.

Guys a monster now looks awesome

He reckoned his major growth increase was down to high amounts HGH he stayed on year round plus IGF-1 he would used Preworkout before training

He didnt bother with slin as belived would just get u fat and too risky

I even got to try some Igf-1 from him pre workout once when we trained

Delt shot and I can tell u got the most intense pumps Ive ever had in my shoulders that training sesh!

Had to stop doing lateral raises thought my delts were going explode

Is it worth the money thoug? Does it promote site growth in spots u inject it? Or overal growth taking long term with GH use

Ive been told since from mates in game this year all its good for is a pre workout pump with no other properties

More vanity thing to use to look good in gym when ur pumped up to full.

Anyone used it or good knowledge on it please advise ?

Cheers guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IGF-1LR3 does not create new muscle cells as it uses different pathways, there is a sticky in this section...

it is great for injuries and a pump but nothing else


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> IGF-1LR3 does not create new muscle cells as it uses different pathways, there is a sticky in this section...
> 
> it is great for injuries and a pump but nothing else


thanks mate

What would you advise then to run with AAS

and GH to help benefit

I thought about slin pre workout but I get 50/50 opinion's from people on it

Some saying its great

others tell me it will make me watery loose condition get fat ect..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazarms said:


> thanks mate
> 
> What would you advise then to run with AAS
> 
> ...


not everyone who uses Slin gets fat and watery it is down to the individual and how they use it, i do not give out Insulin protocols to anyone on the net as many abuse its use and it can be dangerous, if you want size then calories eat more food with a decent cycle and GH protocol you will benefit


----------

